# Family's sentiments towards my cats



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay so this is something that really annoys me about my family. They hate cats! They asked me to get rid of Lucky and don't get me started about when they found about Lux!  I'm sorry everyone, I just had to vent.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wee, this is a good place to vent. I am sorry that they don't share your love of cats. Have they spend much time with your cat? Some people think they hate cats and after spending time with them they change their minds.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, that's a bummer...
If you live on your own, it really shouldn't be any of their business...
If you still live under their roof...the family politics really come into play...
Sorry to hear this..


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry. Sometimes family really just doesn't get it, no matter how much they love you.

Most of my extended family doesn't really get the animal love either. For example, I had a couple of relatives comment rather smugly on how quickly I had "replaced" the cats I had in Canada when I moved to the United States. They seemed genuinely startled when I explained that these were the same cats; they had moved with me. It wouldn't even have occurred to them to take the furry family members along.

Some people view pets as disposable. It's really hard when those people are family members.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I still live with my family but I'm planning to move out next year when I go to Law school. My family are dog people, not that there's anything wrong with that but I don't complain when they have a new dog or puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

JoshC123 said:


> I still live with my family but I'm planning to move out next year when I go to Law school. My family are dog people, not that there's anything wrong with that but I don't complain when they have a new dog or puppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would think if you are being fully responsible for Lucky...taking care of litter box, feeding, cleaning up in general and are able to at least take care of him financially...your family outta cut you some slack! They get the dog and you get the cat!
Yeah, family can be aggravating! :banghead:
They may be "Trying to get your Goat", so
to speak, since they know how much you care about Lucky...


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking back it's always been like this ever since I could remember. My love for animals began at the age of 5 and I've never looked back. Growing up I would come across different kinds of animals that were injured or too young to fend for themselves and I would end up bringing them home, to the horror of my parents (imagine a 6 year old walking into the house with an injured dove in hand hahaha) anyway, they would always complain about this and that, dieases, blah blah blah and I understand what they mean but I just wish that sometimes they would let me do what I love, which is tending to young or injured animals.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Most of my family are animal lovers but prejudice against cats. They are dog and horse people. I just keep what Im doing. Who gives a flip. This is my passion. They can understand or not. I dont care. 

This is your passion and journey. Blow em off. They may never get it. Doesnt matter. You get it and your with a community of people who get it. 

They dont realize there is a GIANT community of people who love cats and dogs and all animals. Just take a look at all the blogs, forums and FB that the community of animal lovers are represented on.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll never understand why so many dog people seem to dislike or "hate" cats. I'm a cat person, I've always had cats, but I love dogs too--in fact, I just love animals in general. I definitely get the impression that there are more cat people who love or like dogs than dog people who love or like cats. Maybe it's just that the anti-cat dog people I've encountered are more vocal about their dislike, but I have to think that in and of itself is indicative of a more vehement level of dislike.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I dunno... I've met ALOT of cat people who dislike or even hate dogs... it goes both ways. I don't understand it. I am both a dog and cat lover... possibly leaning more towards dogs, but thats because I can do more with them. But there's something very special about cats too. And I feel bad for people who don't/wont get it.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

I too love both dogs and cats. I am sorry for your situation. It's not fair


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jordie, thanks!  I'm sure they'll come around when they find out how much I've spent on vet bills!  hahaha!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just wanted to add, as you can see I have dogs to!
Dogs and Cats I think can be very complementary to one another when raised right. Each has something the other can't offer! I love having both! 
It would be nice if your family was more open to learning about cats...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

"Get rid of the cats". I guess where do they think you are going to get rid of them?
The chance of them living in my state is very low. We are inundated with unwanted animals. I agree just do whatever you can so that your cats fit in and are not in the way of anyone.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

I have two cats and a Newfoundland dog, I love all animals and I wouldn't part with them for anyone, I think your parents are being hard on you as they must know how much you love your cats, I hope you find your own place soon. Good luck.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah it stinks when family voices their opinions on pets. My in laws hate cats. My father in law makes it well known. Thank goodness they hardly come over.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I am more of a dog person, though I have never owned one, but I ended up with a cat, lol...


Anyway, I can understand your frustration, I am surrounded by animal haters among my family members and friends.


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

I also consider myself more of a "dog person". If I could only choose one pet, it would probably be a dog.

But really, I'd say I'm an animal person. I love them all and I want them all! Currently I have two dogs (and one foster dog), two cats (just added one!), one parakeet, and some fish.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm like you, Josh. I've always loved animals and wanted to be a vet when I was little. That was until I found out about all my allergies! I do think I'm more a cat person though, since Yuki entered my life.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

snowy said:


> I am more of a dog person, though I have never owned one, but I ended up with a cat, lol...
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can understand your frustration, I am surrounded by animal haters among my family members and friends.


I've always wanted a dog and horse. Everytime I start to consider getting one my life changes. Everytime I take care of dogs I realize how much more work they are compared to cats. 

Cats require a different kind of devotion and schedule. Dogs schedule is more exact and less flexible. I don't think cats are any less expensive vet wise or food wise if you do it correctly


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I've always wanted a dog and horse.
> 
> Cats require a different kind of devotion and schedule. Dogs schedule is more exact and less flexible. I don't think cats are any less expensive vet wise or food wise if you do it correctly


I love many animals, horse is one of them, but I can't keep and can't afford a horse. I love many other animals that aren't meant to be kept as pet - penguin, dolphins, whale, deer, sheep, mini pig. I can't keep these, so I'll just have to make do with watching animal documentary on TV, lol.

I posted a thread before about dogs and cats. I love dogs' obedience and loyalty, but whether its dogs or cats they are certainly different in many ways and lovely in their own special ways. I met a friend with her cocker spaniel yesterday on my way home, and OMG! she was so obedient, courteous and oh my! my heart goes out to her. I'm just reminded of another friend with a maltese and yolkie that I haven't visited a long time.

Yes, vet or food expenses for both are similar.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh my is the same with me. My family loves Lily's colors but they say to send her back to the shelter I got her from. Why!! All because it cost to buy food, vet and litter. I mean come on! Its not that bad except vet bills but is not always I take her unless she has to go for a check up or something. To them animals are dispossible.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

